
CIA Chooses: Amazon or IBM? - kjhughes
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324904004578539722533829106-lMyQjAxMTAzMDEwMTExNDEyWj.html
======
jessaustin
I'm going to remember this episode the next time the GAO is described as some
great oracle of wisdom and impartiality. I guess the IBM lobbyists don't have
to worry about this particular act of bribery being investigated too closely.

------
adamnemecek
What sort of technology does the CIA get from MIT that's worth almost $300
million a year and is comparable with the Boeing contract?

~~~
epoxyhockey
Could you elaborate on your question? I seem to not understand its context
with relation to the article.

~~~
adamnemecek
The article contains this graph [http://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/MK-
CD938_IBMCIA_G_...](http://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/MK-
CD938_IBMCIA_G_20130611183613.jpg) where MIT is listed as a DoD (originally I
thought it was only CIA) technology provider with a contract of $270 million a
year.

------
tlack
I'm surprised they'd even consider the cloud, knowing what they must know
about the NSA, and its abilities to snoop public infrastructure and cross
agency boundaries

